# Tasty Puff



## josephking (11/12/14)

Hello fellow vapers!! So ive been vaping just coming up to 1 year (1st of jan, common date i guess) after smoking many years, i love vaping i love the freedom that has been lost with traditional smoking and i love the variety... i was just wondering if any of you have come accross Tasty Puff e-Juices and what your thoughts are on them?? I am in the UK and cant seem to find them but a friend of mine who goes to the USA on work a lot comes back with a few different bottles each time and they smell and what ive tasted are absolutely amazing!! i was wondering what you lot thought and where if anywhere in the UK i can buy some??


----------



## Silver (11/12/14)

josephking said:


> Hello fellow vapers!! So ive been vaping just coming up to 1 year (1st of jan, common date i guess) after smoking many years, i love vaping i love the freedom that has been lost with traditional smoking and i love the variety... i was just wondering if any of you have come accross Tasty Puff e-Juices and what your thoughts are on them?? I am in the UK and cant seem to find them but a friend of mine who goes to the USA on work a lot comes back with a few different bottles each time and they smell and what ive tasted are absolutely amazing!! i was wondering what you lot thought and where if anywhere in the UK i can buy some??



Welcome @josephking from England
I have not heard of Tasty Puff juices here in SA
Let us know if you find them and maybe send us a few bottles to test

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Have not heard of them. Why do you not ask them about UK vendors - sales@tastypuff.com?


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/12/14)

i had one in my zample box , not bad but not great either


----------



## RATZ (11/12/14)

I came across some in a small tobacconist once, a chocolate raspberry flavour. It was delicious. That 10 ml didn't last very long....


----------



## Smokey (12/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i had one in my zample box , not bad but not great either


 @Rowan Francis dude are u happy with the zample boxes?...do you get to choose nicotine strenght or is it all random?
also what are the best juices you got?


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/12/14)

i chose 12mg strength , you can select what strength you want . i have had on average 3 / 4 amazing jooses ber box and the rest were good ,


----------



## josephking (16/12/14)

Hi all thanks for the welcome, well ive joined a few forums now around the world and it appears those who have had a good experience with Tasty Puff have had a great experience, but the company seems either so localised that only americans benefit (seems greedy to me) or they just havent bothered with the rest of the world, here in the UK it tastes better than anything else we have bit i just cant get any of it!!! is the vape scene big out your way??

JK.


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

josephking said:


> Hi all thanks for the welcome, well ive joined a few forums now around the world and it appears those who have had a good experience with Tasty Puff have had a great experience, but the company seems either so localised that only americans benefit (seems greedy to me) or they just havent bothered with the rest of the world, here in the UK it tastes better than anything else we have bit i just cant get any of it!!! is the vape scene big out your way??
> 
> JK.



Hi @josephking 
The vape scene is growing fast here.
We are getting most of the latest gear here pretty soon after international release.
And our liquid choices are growing weekly. We now have many of the big name juices available locally.
A year ago, things were very different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

